# Looking for a livery space between Whitchurch and Nantwich area



## showjump2003 (6 November 2013)

Hey.

Can anyone suggest livery yards to try in the above areas? After livery for one mare. Will consider assisted DIY, Part Livery or full livery dependant on price


----------



## Asha (6 November 2013)

Ballaglass - Doddington
Little Island - amazing ( think its full though, but worth checking)
Foxmoss - brilliant yard, fab people too.


----------



## edenwood (9 November 2013)

Edenwood livery which is near Wrenbury Nantwich


----------



## showjump2003 (10 November 2013)

Is that your yard? Can I have details please? I don't seem to be able to pm you 

Thank you


----------

